# 90% a hero



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Got rid of an old leaking tub/shower valve today


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Not a full hero. Sorry RJ, I went Positemp with integral stops instead of Moentrol.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

shiny too


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I prefer the delta remod plate, but that looks nice. By code we have to use posi, personally I like the troll, but if we do one we have to use a mixing valve.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

You would have been 100% hero if "while you were there" you cleaned and resealed all of the grout in the bathroom, easy peasy 5 minute job.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Where's the hell in by code you have to use the cheap motel posicrap? MOENTROL is not code approved? 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

chonkie said:


> You would have been 100% hero if "while you were there" you cleaned and resealed all of the grout in the bathroom, easy peasy 5 minute job.


 








I know. That is the first thing that I noticed; the brown grout. Is that the natural color or do they smoke {5} packs of cigarettes a day in that place?.....:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I know. That is the first thing that I noticed; the brown grout. Is that the natural color or do they smoke {5} packs of cigarettes a day in that place?.....:laughing:


It's five pack of medical marijaina. . It's all groovveeeyw..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> You would have been 100% hero if "while you were there" you cleaned and resealed all of the grout in the bathroom, easy peasy 5 minute job.


Probably should have, but it's definitely longer than 5 minutes to scrape out all that caulk to seal it correctly.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> I know. That is the first thing that I noticed; the brown grout. Is that the natural color or do they smoke {5} packs of cigarettes a day in that place?.....:laughing:


I think natural, house was built late 50's/early 60's.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> It's five pack of medical marijaina. . It's all groovveeeyw..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Medical marijuana? It's legal in California now.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> Where's the hell in by code you have to use the cheap motel posicrap? MOENTROL is not code approved?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


My mistake, I was thinking of tempering, but that can be done.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I new this plumber who loved shower valve replacements. He tailored his business around it. He averaged 2-4 a day but might only do a few a week if it was slow. He refused to do anything else. Haven't seen him in a few years but he did quite well for himself. I wish I had a picture of his truck stock, it was the best I'd ever seen. Good job btw.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Was that an old P-P or Gerber? I think I still have stems/seats.....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Was that an old P-P or Gerber? I think I still have stems/seats.....


Handles look like p-p but the stems didn't, here's a pic of the stem. Homeowners dad changed the stems and seats but it was still dripping so they called me. I removed the cold seat and looked in the valve body and saw about 30% of the threads missing so water was going around the seat.


----------

